# Who's faster 04 GTO vs. 02 Camaro



## GTO676 (Jun 6, 2005)

My brother owns an 02 Camaro and swears he beat up on an 04 stock goat. He has an A4 so all he has to do is stand on it(big challange there). He does not have any mods really, other than a K&N air filter and a gay chip that he thinks does something. We know the goat is heavier but has 50 more ponies right? Is this possible? I mean they say 0-60 on the fbody is 5.3 and the 04 goat is 5.1, is the goat being over rated? I am having a hard time with this....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

he's lying :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTO676 said:


> My brother owns an 02 Camaro and swears he beat up on an 04 stock goat. He has an A4 so all he has to do is stand on it(big challange there). He does not have any mods really, other than a K&N air filter and a gay chip that he thinks does something. We know the goat is heavier but has 50 more ponies right? Is this possible? I mean they say 0-60 on the fbody is 5.3 and the 04 goat is 5.1, is the goat being over rated? I am having a hard time with this....


I never raced an 04 GTO with my 02 Z28. But the F-bodies are 350lbs lighter and have the same or more horsepower at the wheels. I know the F-bodies are rated at 310, but mine stock, like most put more to the wheels than it was rated stock at the flywheel. With no mods on the GTO and basically no mods on the Z28 I'd put my money on the Z28. 

Remember the driver has a lot to do with it also. I went to the drag strip wed. night and watched a guy in an 05 GTO run 15.1, 14.9, and 15.2. If you asked me the same question about the 05 and an F body I would say it would be the 05 by a couple of tenths at best. That guy would get spanked. I had a litely modded Contour SVT and beat a friend of mines WS6 Trans-Am a couple of times on the street. On a 0-50 or 0-70 run on the street it's easy for one driver get an advantage over another. If I hit the gas 2 tenths of a second before the guy in a Z06 realizes I want to race and then he still has to react and launch, another 2 tenths, I have 4 tenths on him at least. Then factor in that I'm an experienced driver that knows my car and he rarely uses everything his car has to offer. That's another 2-4 tenths. I could end up with 7 tenths to a full second advantage over that car. His car has a potential of 4.0 to sixty and mine is 4.6-4.7 I'm three cars ahead of a Z06 at 60 and probably still a half a car at 90. Can an 05 GTO beat a Z06, all things equal, no way. The Z06 is 10 car lengths ahead in the 1/4.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd definately say the Camaro vs an 04 GTO is a pretty even race. The goat, if like said - all things equal, would most likely come out ahead. But it's very possible for your bro to have beaten the goat if he had an auto. All he needs to do is stand on it and watch it take off. While if the goat was driving the M6, and the driver wasn't very experienced with shifting... he could easily beat the goat. 

Against an 05 goat though, your bro would have a MUCH harder time no matter how bad the driver is (unless when they have no clue how to shift...)


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Stock on stock it's a heads up race....


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTO's suffer little more driveline loss due to independents.

I had an 02 SS M6. Had the Drexel/Torsen rear end.

The SS w/ lid & K&N filter, vs. GTO with K&N CAI, the SS is a little quicker.

But with cam package, this GTO, pulls strong :rofl: 

Oh, he wouldn't have a chip but the programmer, so his redline increased and shift points enhanced, right ? I'd bet on the Z28 :cheers


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

'98-'02 F-body's recieved a detuned LS1 from the 'Vette, but they were actually underated from 300-310 h.p. numbers that were printed. No, they didn't put out 350 like the 'Vette and '04 GOAT, but a stock Z28 is not exactly something to look down upon. I have a number of friends that have 4th gen's (modded and stock) and they are not exactly scared of an '04 GTO, especially since the GTO weighs more than them. Now, my '05 is another story.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

05 GTO > Carrera GT... no lie  

I proved that one out about 2 weeks ago


----------



## ROK (Jul 28, 2005)

Funny you should ask this, yesterday I ran into a 02 Z28, and we went from a 1st gear roll, around 20mph or so, I gave him a half car lenth for no reason, that's just the way we were lined up while rolling. I beeped three times and off we went, we were pretty much even through three gears (both of us were manuals) I started to gain when all of a sudden when we hit forth he blasted by me like I was sitting still. I couldn't believe it, so I shut it down and he slowed, when I caught back up to him, I motioned him to pull over for a little talk. First I congratulated him on the win, then I asked him what he had, he said a CIA, LID, Headers, cat back w/out the resonators, running about 340hp. You can see my mods in my signature, I didn't believe that, that's all he had, I didn't hear a cam, but I did smell something other than exhaust, but didn't say anything. After we split, I was thinking, because I was pissed that he walked me in forth like that, and came to the conclusion that he must of sprayed, that's the only thing I could think of. I got sucked into a no win situation, unless I had juice too, hmmmmm, I might have to look into using the bottle, only in a emergency, of course, like he used it. What do you "guys" think?

ROK


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Lol that's so gay. If you were neck and neck through all of the gears... and then you started gaining on him but all of a sudden he blows away - he definately sprayed some nitrous. He wouldn't tell you he did though because he wouldn't think you could have figured out he used it, and thus making you think his car is just a lot better.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It might be gay, but he was prepared. I prefer to line up with a guy/girl thats gonna go all motor, but nitrous isn't illegal, just a cheap and easy way to pull ahead. He should of at least mentioned that he sprayed, instead of being a little gopher and hiding in his hole about it. But, what are ya gonna do.


----------



## 05GTSlowBabe (Aug 1, 2005)

Hmm... that is a close call... when I had my Camaro, the GTO's weren't even out yet, but when I moved down here and had my Trans Am, it kept up and also beat most of them (ones that didn't have mods done already) My TA pulled 334RWHP bone stock (factory freak I know) So I'm not sure what the deal was because I knew a guy that had an 04 GTO but although we played on the highway a few times, we never really raced. I knew his pulled 310RWHP bone stock.. so I'm guessing I woulda had a lead on him?? :confused


----------



## ROK (Jul 28, 2005)

Phantom05 said:


> It might be gay, but he was prepared. I prefer to line up with a guy/girl thats gonna go all motor, but nitrous isn't illegal, just a cheap and easy way to pull ahead. He should of at least mentioned that he sprayed, instead of being a little gopher and hiding in his hole about it. But, what are ya gonna do.


A win is a win I guess, but I would have felt a little better if he had told me he sprayed, plus I was too frustrated to even think about him spraying until I left. I'm not taking anything away from his car, it was no doubt a worthy contender and it would have been nice to see the outcome just on motor alone, but hey, you race with what you have.......

ROK


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

GTO676 said:


> My brother owns an 02 Camaro and swears he beat up on an 04 stock goat. He has an A4 so all he has to do is stand on it(big challange there). He does not have any mods really, other than a K&N air filter and a gay chip that he thinks does something. We know the goat is heavier but has 50 more ponies right? Is this possible? I mean they say 0-60 on the fbody is 5.3 and the 04 goat is 5.1, is the goat being over rated? I am having a hard time with this....


When I had my 98 corvette I went to a local drag strip with my buddies 02 Z28. We were both 100% stock, both autos, and both had the factory performance rear ends. As much as I hate to say it he beat me every time. He ran a [email protected]+ that day and I was only running 13.6'[email protected] I would say that the f-body would have the advantage, but I could be wrong. The cars are lighter and are underrated. If you put an 02 f-body on a dyno you will see that they are making more than 310 at the flywheel when you take into consideration the drive train loss.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

In 2001 Car&Driver did a comparison test of convertibles. They got a 2001 Z28 Auto with 2.73 gears and did 5.1 0-60 and got a 13.8 1/4 at 103. This was a 200lb heavier vert with the 2.73 gears that you got with verts. The coupe Z28's auto got 3.08 with 3.23 as the performance option. The 6m cars got 3.42. 

Stock for stock with equal drivers, my money is on the F-body. Now if you talk an 05 versus the F-body, I wouldn't bet. Too close to equal. Most 05 GTO's put 345 to 350 to the wheels and most 02 Fbodies were good for 315-325. 25-30 more horse in the 05 moving 350 lbs more, and slightly better gearing in the tranny and rear end. It's way too close.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

As far as I've found the gearing in the 05's help a lot. I have two guys I know, one who owns an 02 Z28, and the other bought a used 2000 camero after seeing the Z28.

After racing both, the stock 00 cammy didn't at all put up a fight with my old goat. The Z28 however put up a very good struggle because he knew how to drive his car. Every time though in a 1/4 mile I would end roughly a car length ahead of him.

So my money is still on the 05. I wouldn't count on the 04 beating a Z28 though.


----------



## kick (Aug 6, 2005)

Ex Z28 driver here (LT1). All I can say is you guys in the 04s better watch out for the stock LS1 F-bodies (98+). You guys are just about at the same power level, and they are lighter.

It's a shame too... Because if I ever get a GTO it'll probably be an 04.  Oh well.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Two days ago I had some fun with a late 90's Cobra and Camaro SS. We all took off from the light (3 lane road)... the Cobra got spanked, but that SS gave a good fight. I think the SS was decently modded, the exhaust was pretty loud and had a different sound to it. I had hoped my '05 would have pulled on the SS more than it did...


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*thread hijack*

I love the styling of the later 4th generation F-bodies ('98-'02). The lines on the SS are so smooth and sleek and the hood scoop really adds a nice touch to it. The T/A WS.6 has to be one of the most intimidating cars I have ever seen. I absolutely love the styling of the WS.6 Formulas and T/A's. Have you guys ever seen a Formula/Trans Am Firehawk? It has a more subtle ram air hood, but they look BAD ASS and can back it up. I almost bought a '00 NBM Formula Firehawk before my decision to go with the GTO. I am glad I went with the Goat, but damn those later 4th gen's are NICE looking IMO.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Phantom05 said:


> *thread hijack*
> 
> I love the styling of the later 4th generation F-bodies ('98-'02). The lines on the SS are so smooth and sleek and the hood scoop really adds a nice touch to it. The T/A WS.6 has to be one of the most intimidating cars I have ever seen. I absolutely love the styling of the WS.6 Formulas and T/A's. Have you guys ever seen a Formula/Trans Am Firehawk? It has a more subtle ram air hood, but they look BAD ASS and can back it up. I almost bought a '00 NBM Formula Firehawk before my decision to go with the GTO. I am glad I went with the Goat, but damn those later 4th gen's are NICE looking IMO.


Had 02 SS, SLP 1379, M6, dual-dual. Nice car; 316 hp stock, 328 torque, dynojet, stock, my GTO was 309 hp, 326 torque
front end paint poor quality(not just mine), the ram air hoods were barely functional, still nice cars, but not in same league at the GTO's, imo


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

westell said:


> Had 02 SS, SLP 1379, M6, dual-dual. Nice car; 316 hp stock, 328 torque, dynojet, stock, my GTO was 309 hp, 326 torque
> front end paint poor quality(not just mine), the ram air hoods were barely functional, still nice cars, but not in same league at the GTO's, imo


Oh, I would never even compare them to the GTO.
Yeah, the LS1's almost have the same performance, but the fit and finish of the F-body ( plus a lot of other things) is NOTHING like that of the goat. I just like the styling of them  .
Believe me, I absolutely love my '05!


----------

